# Trident Java Fern, yay or nay?



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

I just got some and think it's a lovely plant. Very different and unique. I really love it. Nice dark green fern like leaves.

Here it is in my tank from tonight.


----------



## Solitarianknight (May 28, 2015)

Wow, definitely seems to bring a different aspect of shape and design than the other 3 varieties.


----------



## Kramflowz (Aug 6, 2014)

I have some as well, not looking so hot since my package got delayed in a train derailment, however after two weeks the Java fern had managed to survive. Tons of baby plantlets are growing off of the beat up leaves and tons of growth from the rhizomes. I love the look of this Java fern and would definitely recommend getting yourself some. Super hardy


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Definitely a 'yay' from me. I was never a fan of the original flavor java fern. The big leaves covered in black spores just makes it look diseased and malnourished. It's less noticeable on the needle-leaf variety, so that's definitely better. Trident looks like needle-leaf but more compact.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Go for it! Trident has an awesome look.

It is the one I don't have yet, but on the list.


----------



## Solitarianknight (May 28, 2015)

It should be here monday! Along with a bunch of Wendtii, Swords, Coffeefiloa, and so on. Should be a big piece too.


----------



## shloken38 (Aug 17, 2012)

Solitarianknight said:


> It should be here monday! Along with a bunch of Wendtii, Swords, Coffeefiloa, and so on. Should be a big piece too.


Good job....Trident is nice. And Coffeefolia is my personal favorite of the anubias.


----------



## Solitarianknight (May 28, 2015)

shloken38 said:


> Good job....Trident is nice. And Coffeefolia is my personal favorite of the anubias.



Guess who got 2 boxes shoved in a tiny mailbox. They were supposed to hold it at the office for me because of the heat. The Trident took the brunt of the damage. It's got serious heat damage and the leafs are all janked up. Luckily, it's a jave fern and it should be fine. The Coffeeolia is great though. I'll get a pic thread up soon. Here's the boxes though



This one was from Everything Aquatic. It had the fern and coffeeolia. The micro/macro caps survived thank the gods. 


This is from the amazing cmdR_CHRIS. It had some wendtii and pygmy swords. The swords made it 100% fine. The wendtii are missing some leafs and one of them had most of its rhizome snapped off. I'm very happy with the plants though.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Solitarianknight said:


> I have the opportunity to purchace some Trident Java Fern for about $10 plus shipping and I need a general consensus on this plant. From what I can tell it's either rare or not popular. I already have lace and standard java fern in the tank, and I will also be adding some narrow leaf down the line, so I was wondering if the trident would be worth the buy or not?


Hi Solitarianknight,

I don't think of 'Trident' as "rare", just uncommon because it (like all java fern species) take a fair about of time to grow. I only thin my java ferns a couple of times a year. 

I grow several species of Microsorum pteropus including 'Needleleaf', 'Windelov', and 'Trident' (regular 'Trident' not the long petiole variety from Asia). I think that 'Trident' is probably my favorite and one of easier for me to grow. It is low maintenance and makes a nice thicket when it fills in.

30 gallon w/'Trident' (center) and 'Windelov' (left)


----------



## Solitarianknight (May 28, 2015)

The stuff I have is pretty beat up and it's long and spindly. Do you think it'll thicken out after awhile, probably has to grow some new shoots.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice thing about java ferns and bolbitus is the rhizomes will still grow.
Maybe not the quickest grower in the tank, sit it, forget it.

Show us a pic!


----------



## Solitarianknight (May 28, 2015)

Maryland Guppy said:


> Nice thing about java ferns and bolbitus is the rhizomes will still grow.
> Maybe not the quickest grower in the tank, sit it, forget it.
> 
> Show us a pic!


Trust me. No. It's VERY beat up. I mean, it practically boiled. The rhizomes are still solid though. It's literally not much to look at. The other stuff turned out good though. 

I'll link to a show-off thread as soon as the dust settles in the tank. The coffeefolia I got as a gift with the trident is probably my favorite thing. It looks better than most of the pics i see on the net. It's super compact and firm. To die for.


----------



## shloken38 (Aug 17, 2012)

Man that stinks. Of all the packages they can throw around and destroy, it has to be the one with the plants! I just received one last week that had plants and other items and had a huge dent/crack in the side. Luckily it was the side that had plant guards and moss ledges, so they took the brunt and weren't in too rough a shape.

Glad you like the coffeefolia. Very underrated plant, so beautiful. Low maintenance and grows nicely. I have mine tied to a piece of malaysian driftwood placed in thr front corner of the tank for ALL to see. Love it....


----------

